# Whey vs Beef protein



## AugustWest (Jul 19, 2012)

So i was suggested to drop Whey and switch to Beef protein, specifically Carnivore

Has anyone else used it, im still undecided on if it really made a difference for me and if whey is as bad for you as he said.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 19, 2012)

What was the reasoning for the suggested switch?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 19, 2012)

beef liver my negra


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 19, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> What was the reasoning for the suggested switch?




It was told to me that whey holds a lot of water and it ends up going catabolic after an hour. I was on a major cut so he said switching would help.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 19, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> beef liver my negra




Care to expand? Is this whats in carnivore? are you suggesting a new product or are you just telling me to eat beef liver?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 19, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> It was told to me that whey holds a lot of water and it ends up going catabolic after an hour. I was on a major cut so he said switching would help.



The reasoning sounds like bullshit, I would stick with the whey. If I was on a "major cut" I would get all my calories from real food and drop the protein powder.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 19, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> The reasoning sounds like bullshit, I would stick with the whey. If I was on a "major cut" I would get all my calories from real food and drop the protein powder.



Yea it was only for PWO shakes anyways. he said hes done tons of research but retains all the info so didnt have any links. I havent noticed any difference and just wanted to know if its worth spending the extra money for it.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> It was told to me that whey holds a lot of water and it ends up going catabolic after an hour. I was on a major cut so he said switching would help.



what? who told u this?


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 19, 2012)

not trying to ruffle feathers but   overburdened   on this forum. he did help me a lot with my diet though, but I was skeptical about the whole whey thing. maybe he works for Carnivore


----------



## gamma (Jul 20, 2012)

Never heard of it , gotta be a sales pitch,just eat meat brother most bang for your buck !


----------



## adwal99 (Jul 24, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Yea it was only for PWO shakes anyways. he said hes done tons of research but retains all the info so didnt have any links. I havent noticed any difference and just wanted to know if its worth spending the extra money for it.



It's actually cheaper bro.  I paid $30 for 4 lbs of carnivor


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 9, 2012)

lol where does everyone assume this "beef" protein is coming from on the cow for $30? my suggestion is if you want beef eat the real thing. plus it taste a lot better than the powder crap most companies try to pass as beef, when in most cases it is just a gelatin protein isolate derived from the cow's bones.


----------



## DetMuscle (Aug 9, 2012)

^ This, plus...there is no way in the world will I put ground up, powdered by-product meat in my system.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 9, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> So i was suggested to drop Whey and switch to Beef protein, specifically Carnivore
> 
> Has anyone else used it, im still undecided on if it really made a difference for me and if whey is as bad for you as he said.



why would whey be bad for you?
Beef powder would me much worse I am sure.

whey = no dead animal (pain, death, flesh)
Beef= dead life (pain, death, flesh)


I think eating the least meat possible is best.

I like my 150-200g whey ed (on top of another few meals)


but than again I dont eat meat so.....


----------



## blergs. (Aug 9, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> The reasoning sounds like bullshit, I would stick with the whey. If I was on a "major cut" I would get all my calories from real food and drop the protein powder.


Not me i think whey between meals is great for hunger. just mix with some water, sometimes even with a shot of olive oil.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 9, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> It was told to me that whey holds a lot of water and it ends up going catabolic after an hour. I was on a major cut so he said switching would help.



thats juts BS I am sorry. nothing wrong with whey.
if he is selling it or directing you to where to go get it, I think he is trying to make a sale. or he is just wrong.
him telling you something like "dont eat too much salt" would do more for you then the advice sofar hes given.

SOME people have lactos issues and some whey's (not so much iso-whey) can cause bloating from lactose issues.
that has nothing to do with fatloss. and going catabolic in 1hr from water??? makes no sence.

Good luck!


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 24, 2014)

Anyone else tried Carnivore protein powder since 2012?


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Aug 25, 2014)

AugustWest said:


> So i was suggested to drop Whey and switch to Beef protein, specifically Carnivore
> 
> Has anyone else used it, im still undecided on if it really made a difference for me and if whey is as bad for you as he said.



*Whey*

Dropping whey would be a mistake.  

Whey is know as the "Anabolic Protein" because of its muscle growth effect.

That because it's high in...

*Leucine*

This amino acid is responsible turning on the anabolic process via...

mTOR (Mammalian Target of Rapamycin)

Think of mTOR as a light switch.  When you flip the switch up, it lights up you room.

When you flip the mTOR switch it "Lights up your anabolic (muscle building) hormones.

*Downside of Whey *

The downside of whey is the it is quickly digested in approximately 120 minutes.  

Your muscles continue to need to be fed in order to grow. 

So, whey get the anabolic process started but you need a more "Time Released" protein to keep the process going.

Enter...

*Casein*

Casein is a "Time Released" protein.  It take approximately 300 minutes to digest.  

Research show that by stacking Whey with Casein, you trigger the anabolic effect and keep it going for hours after training. 

*Whey vs. casein protein*
http://www.nutritionexpress.com/showarticle.aspx?articleid=787

This is one of many research articles on that has demonstrated the benefits of combining whey with casein.

*Beef Protein*

While this is a good protein, it...

1) Does NOT have Whey's Leucine content.  

That means you would need to consume higher gram of Beef Protein to elicit the same mTOR effect. 

2) Beef Protein has an intermediate digestion time.  

That means it takes longer than whey to enter your system and does not have the "Time Release" action of casein.

*Don't Believe...*

Don't take my word for it nor your friend's.  

Do your own homework and find out for yourself. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------

